#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Re: manufacturing science by ghosh & malik

## RANJEET30

*Re: manufacturing science by ghosh & malik*please send this book to ranjeetkumar30@hotmail.com





  Similar Threads: Manufacturing Science by Ghosh & Malik pdf download Manufacturing technology by ghosh and malik...... manufacturing process by ghosh and malik ...any one have pdf of this book ?? book by ghosh nd malik on manufacturing Manufacturing Science by Abhishek & Malik free pdf download

----------


## ajaytopgun

Click Here Download Free manufacturing science by ghosh & malik:  http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-Download-Free

----------


## ketan ag

Bhai yr ye kya h???

----------


## sandip kumar chaudhury

Please send me the Manufacturing Scince e-book by Amitava Ghosh & Asok Kr. Mallik in my email id: sandipchaudhury@yahoo.com, Mobile:9831693663

----------

